# driving licences



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Please note that if you exchanged your driving licence for a Portuguese one in your early 60s (for example) the expiry date shown on the new licence will be 10 years hence when you are 70 but if you read the PT Road Code you’ll see that you need to renew it at every renewal date as dictated by the Portuguese Road Code which is actually: 60 – 65 – 70 – 72 – 74 – 76 etc so don’t get caught out!

According to the IMTT site age renewals (they call them revalidations) can be done online.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Absolutely true if you have a cartao cidadao. If not a visit to IMTT awaits or a special centre awaits!


----------

